# Ackie enclosure size??



## Dutchy88 (Dec 30, 2012)

Is 1200x600x600mm a big enough enclosure for a single ackie?monitor I'm planning on building one and jst putting down some dimension.

cheers


----------



## Chris (Dec 30, 2012)

That would be a minimum, 5' long would be better. Try & give monitors as much room as you possibly can, they'll use up whatever you give them.


----------



## Robo1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Agreed, 1200 would be the minimum and it'd have to be well furnished to make the entire enclosure usable. Personally I'd aim for 1800 if you've got the room; as chri5 said, they'll use as much space as you give them. I went up and included a shelf to increase the 'ground space' available (there are some pictures in  one of my albums).


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes that size is big enough.


----------



## Chicken (Dec 31, 2012)

Heres my males enclosure, still plenty of room for him to roam in a 4x2x2. He spends most of the day either basking or in the retes stack.


----------



## Dutchy88 (Jan 1, 2013)

Tar boys


----------

